# R15 Improvements Since Launch



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

How many tangible improvements have been seen since the launch of the R15? Given software upgrades have occured since Day 1, I'm curious how folks who have been using the R15 consistently have noticed "upgrades" or "better" functioning.

In my limited use of the R15 I did not seem to be able to break my TiVo habits and found even FF through commercials seemed to take an effort to not overshoot and have to rewind several times. I did read the thread on using the jump back and will have to give that a try when I reactivate the box.

How would you rate it so far overall, and in terms of improvements?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I believe there has been only 1 upgrade in full release since introduction. The only improvements I have seen are my adapting from TiVo to the Directv system.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

boba said:


> I believe there has been only 1 upgrade in full release since introduction. The only improvements I have seen are my adapting from TiVo to the Directv system.


That is a fair statement.

I surely need to spend much more time with the R15 before my TiVo habits can be adapted to give any fair opinion. Mine updated the day it arrived (not sure if that was a "real" update or just a post manufacture addition that was intended earlier) and again today.

I guess I'm still hoping for a dual tuner/buffer update and the buffer not clearing each time one just looks at the VOD before I really dive in and run it for a few months.

Obviously the R15 what DTV customers are going to have for a long time going forward, so I only wish it well.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

My R15 was updated 3 times since activated. Right after activation it upgraded to 108F then about 3 days later 109A now 2 days ago 10A3. I have noticed improvements in the system responsiveness after each upgrade as well as improvements in recording reliabilty.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Any improvement to the dual live buffers?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

morgantown said:


> Any improvement to the dual live buffers?


No the Dual Live Buffer is not yet fixed. That's the one fix that they can't release quick enough.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Is there a 30 second skip yet?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

boba said:


> Is there a 30 second skip yet?


Either a 30 second skip or a more useful jump-back function after FF would be very welcome news to me. I still need to give the pause/jump back a try once my R15 is brought back into service...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope... this particular release did not contain an update to enable a 30s type movement.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

I have notice a big improvement on the overall speed of the unit...guide,menu,FF.

and audio after going back to Play from FF is better also.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

After reactivating (and the latest software upgrade) it perhaps it has "maybe" gotten "somewhat" better. But compared to the DirecTiVos it is like a Cobalt compared to a Caddy. Sheesh. The audio delay from pause to play is just an obvious glaring defect and a basic DVR function that any DVR should do w/o question.

Nonetheless, I'm not giving up on it, its really just not worth the $4.99 mirroring fee at this point. With three other TiVo's that are ready for prime time, I'll wait some more before spending any serious time with this unit. 

It took the TiVos some time to get to where they are at too...but hurry up DTV!

In the spirit of the Olympics, I'd give the R15 a 1 out of 10 on improvements thus far. Lots more work to do...off rant.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The next to last update really only fixed the CID issue and this update seemed to only make a few things snappier from what I can tell.

I still get lockups and have problems at every place I did before the update. I still get partial recordings, still get the same amount of dups, still had to reset often, still have a messed up to do list, etc....


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks bobman, I sincerely doubted it was just me. Perhaps the next upgrade will be more substantial. 

Now to put that R15 back in its box.


----------

